# Eigenes Cloud Gaming aufbauen?



## Johnnii360 (16. August 2018)

Servus zusammen!

Kennt jemand eine Lösung wie man Cloud Gaming selber aufbauen kann?
Sprich: Zu Hause steht der eigene Gaming-PC und man streamt dann sozusagen das Geschehen ins Netz, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man von der Ferne aus das Spiel steuert. Eine Möglichkeit wäre Windows' Remote Desktop oder Teamviewer. Google spuckte zu dem Thema leider nichts verwertbares aus. Gibt es hier evtl. eine "elegantere" Lösung?


----------



## teachmeluv (16. August 2018)

Eine einfaches Tool zur Remote-Verbindung sowie eine stabile und performante Leitung im Upload-Bereich wird ausreichen. Für den Privat-Anwender gibt es da ja eine Fülle an Tools für die "Fernsteuerung".


----------



## shadie (16. August 2018)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> 
> Kennt jemand eine Lösung wie man Cloud Gaming selber aufbauen kann?
> Sprich: Zu Hause steht der eigene Gaming-PC und man streamt dann sozusagen das Geschehen ins Netz, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man von der Ferne aus das Spiel steuert. Eine Möglichkeit wäre Windows' Remote Desktop oder Teamviewer. Google spuckte zu dem Thema leider nichts verwertbares aus. Gibt es hier evtl. eine "elegantere" Lösung?



Ganz simpel wäre Steam in Home Streaming.
Brauchst auf beiden PC´s nur Steam / dann per Lan Kabel verbinden bzw. eben ins gleiche Netz hängen (ist ja logisch).

Linus von Linustechtips hat das mit Unraid noch an die Spitze getrieben und ich meine 11 GPU´s verbaut in einem Supermicro Barebone. Da konnten dann 11 PC´s mit gefüttert werden.
Dafür hat er meines Wissens nach Remote Desktop verwendet + einen GPU Adapterfür die Grafikkarten welcher einen Monitor simmuliert.

Ich schaue gleich mal ob ich das Video noch finde

EDIT: 
Oder meinst du mit "aus der Ferne" über das WWW?
Das wird in DE nicht wirklich funktionieren wegen unserem tollen Upload.

EDIT:
Hier ist das Video:
YouTube


----------



## Johnnii360 (16. August 2018)

shadie schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Oder meinst du mit "aus der Ferne" über das WWW?
> Das wird in DE nicht wirklich funktionieren wegen unserem tollen Upload.


Danke für das Video. Und genau, ich meinte über das WWW. Man könnte es aber zumindest mal probieren. Ich hab immerhin einen Upload von 12 MBit.


----------



## shadie (16. August 2018)

Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Danke für das Video. Und genau, ich meinte über das WWW. Man könnte es aber zumindest mal probieren. Ich hab immerhin einen Upload von 12 MBit.



Da wirst du eher keinen Spaß dran haben denke ich.....


----------



## marcelboomlp (6. Juni 2020)

ich habe mehr.. gibt es eine software die das  kann? i mean mit teamwiever und anydesk kriegst du ungefähr 24 fps aufn desktop und in spielen 1 - 2 fps.. und ich versuche es in einen 1000 lan netzwerk...


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2020)

Shadowplay.
Sollte per VPN z.b. mit einer Shield TV bestens funktionieren.


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2020)

Man wird sich da einfach einen Kompromiss zwischen benötigter Bandbreite und Latenz finden müssen.

Full HD hat 1920*1080 ~ 2.000.000 Pixel. Bei 60 FPS macht das also 120.000.000 Pixel pro Sekunde.  Bei 10 Bit pro Pixel sind das 1.200.000.000 Bit/s, oder 1.2GBit/s (Netto, da kommt noch Overhead dazu denke ich).

Du merkst, mit deinen 12 MBit/s Upload wirst du da nicht besonders weit kommen.

Also müsstest du das Signal komprimieren. Das kostet dich Latenz (und Qualität). Je stärker du komprimierst, desto höher wird tendenziell die Latenz ausfallen. Google Stadia streamt wohl mit ca. 30 MBit/s, davon bist du mit deinen 12 ja auch noch weit entfernt. Und bei Google kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die auch entsprechend schnelle Hardware haben, um das Bild mit möglichst geringer Latenz zu komprimieren. Und Google hat auch definitiv das nötige Peering, um für kurze Latenzen zu sorgen.

Insgesamt würde ich sagen, dass sich da nicht einmal der Versuch lohnen wird, das ganze Zuhause aufzusetzen.


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2020)

Shadowplay komprimiert das "live" nach h264. Dementsprechend kommt da auch nur ein HD-Stream raus. Bei Twich ist das ja schon mit 6Mbit lösbar.
Ist halt eine Nvidia-Graka nötig. Wenn es geht mit RTX im Namen, denn die schaffen es die Bandbreite deutlich zu drücken.
Du merkst, es geht mehr als man denkt.


----------



## Laudian (6. Juni 2020)

Klar geht das, aber Latenzen hat man trotzdem. Hängt dann natürlich davon ab, was man spielen möchte. Für Solitair ist das natürlich kein Problem, aber alles was schnell wird bereit da schon bei relativ niedrigen Latenzen Probleme, insbesondere bei schnellen Shootern.

Und "live" ist auch so eine Sache. Nach dem was ich gerade gelesen habe, verursacht das live encoding auf aktuellen Nvidia Grafikkarten ca. 6ms Latenz, bei älteren Karten und anderen Herstellern deutlich mehr. (Nvidia NVENC Outperforms AMD VCE On H.264 Encoding Latency In Parsec Co-Play Sessions And How It Impacts Overall Lag). Decoden wird dagegen wohl eher vernachlässigbar sein.

Die Latenz zwischen zwei privaten Internetanschlüssen dürfte auch mit wenigstens 30ms zu Buche schlagen, bei schlechtem Routing wesentlich mehr. Da macht es einfach einen gigantischen Unterschied, ob man Google ist und zu allem und jedem peeren kann, oder ob man die ganz normalen Routen von Telekom und Vodafone nutzen muss.

Das führt zu ca. 35ms Latenz, was sich im Großen und Ganzem mit dem deckt, was man im Internet an Werten finden kann. Das klingt jetzt nicht nach sooo viel, aber Eingabelatenz merkt man eben sehr viel stärker als die Latenz in einem Onlinespiel, weil die Bewegung von Maus und Spielfigur merklich asynchron wird. Wenn man die ganze Kette zusammennimmt, hat man mit so einer "Cloudgeschichte" gut und gerne den doppelten bis dreifachen Inputlag im Vergleich zum direkten Spielen.

Jetzt hängt es natürlich wirklich davon ab, was man spielt. Bei schnellen Onlineshootern würde ich das als unspielbar bezeichnen, bei langsamen Strategiespielen macht das eher keine großen Probleme. Und dann kommt es natürlich noch darauf an, wie empfindlich man auf den Lag reagiert.

Ich revidiere dann mal meine vorherige Aussage von *würde ich gar nicht erst versuchen* zu *hängt stark von der Anwendung und den persönlichen Ansprüchen ab*.


----------

